# wally my eastern toad.



## JSaff86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wile shopping for plants at the garden store earlier last spring at walmart i spotted out of the corner of my eye a rather large eastern toad. I managed to catch it and have been keeping it in a cage i set up with a gravel area with water some plants. I nicknamed the fellow wally short for walmart where i found he or she. Its been several months now and wally eats like a champ. Whats really cool is that wally can sense winter coming because he buries himself under the soil in his tank!

I kinda feel bad for the salamander my bro found and put in there. I guess he wanted to see if wally would eat it lol. the damn things been living in there for almost 3 weeks now and is still alive. Im going to try to let him go but i dont know where to put him and its cold. Last i checked on the salamnder it was buried in the soil half way with wally giving him the evil eye. I keep thinking of the good the bad and the ugly theme song when i see it lol. ayeyayeya waaa waaa waaaaa!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 3, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## JSaff86 (Nov 4, 2012)

no but ill put one up once i charge up my camera


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

wrong section of the forum but i cant wait to see this toad


----------



## JSaff86 (Nov 4, 2012)

do toads have a backbone? wasnt sure


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

JSaff86 said:


> do toads have a backbone? wasnt sure


yes!! lol

u can see it in tadpoles sometimes


----------

